
10 Lessons Learned in Training Knowledge Workers - jonobacon
http://www.jonobacon.org/2016/08/01/10-lessons-learned-in-training-knowledge-workers/
======
MrTonyD
I do a lot of training too...so I appreciate ideas to make it better.

At the same time, I found myself thinking: Is this the equivalent of a Gilded
Age course on "How to be a good manservant or lady's maid". It just seems
somehow disconnected from the economic system that defines student's options
and the expectations put on them. Even the course itself was funded by social
programs - another artifact of the economic context. That must say something
about the actual value of the course to students (like, can they realistically
benefit from such a course?).

I don't know the point of my comment...it's just my thoughts.

